# disc golf disc's sublimation printing



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone every subbed on disc golf disc's?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

are you talking about disc golf as in frisbee? we have ours printed with the UV ink. the intense heat would work the desk. we still have to rebalance are disc after the printed on.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You may want to try SubliDecal from Kevin at Johnson Plastics. Incredible print quality - we apply it to our number plates.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Again, these are balanced disc. Even decals can change wind drag and or balance. Screen print with a uv drying ink is the best way. minimal rebalancing needed.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That sounds like something to look into. 

Who do you sell the products too? Where do you buy the discs?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

any sporting good store carries them. I special order mine. will disc golf players are serious about the game. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

We've spent a bit of time looking into this. Our production manager is a ranked tournament disc golfer and we've been throwing around ideas to print on discs as long as we've worked together.

Any modification to the disc that alters the way it performs and most players wouldn't take a disc with printing on top. All of the commercial discs are printed at the factory and the printing process is taken into consideration with the manufacturing process.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I did a blank with sublimation, made a solid jig, 350 degrees 40 seconds, turned out great, not sure about the aereodynamics though. guess we'll keep experimenting. thanks for all your coments, will keep ya posted. gotta learn more on the uv printing. thanks uncletee.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Uv print is just screen print cured with uv light. Some use stamping. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

would like to see the results of your pressing. are you using any kind of coating?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jfisk, would we coat the whole thing to make it even? 

How would you test to make sure it's the screen printing or coating causing an issue? 

Would this cause the disc to fall short by several feet or just an inch or two?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

your desk should be able to high Bank hook and hover. all the disc that I have done by another company uses a single coat of UV ink. if it's multi color it spot color. they do not want to overlap the color. if you look at disc golf it is just like regular golf. Each disk is like a 9 iron a 7 iron and a driver. if 1 of mine gets too big of a scarf in it I throw it away. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

and I just print the centers.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have any pics to upload?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

as soon as I get off from work I'll try to get 1

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, looking forward too it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They look like a Frisbee.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Close. They have a thin lip and have regulation sizes. go to any sporting good store and you will see the difference. summer much heavier than a regular frisbee.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## thomas84 (Sep 30, 2018)

Those of you who have printed on a disc golf disc with uv printer do you pretreat discs or just print on them? My friend has a uv printer and I tried on my mini with it it didn´t stay on the plastic or it did not "sublimate" to discs and only printer on top of if. I would like to print some pics on my minis but at this point with no luck. Printer is Mutoh or something like that.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

UV printing is nothing remotely close to sublimation printing.


----------

